# 3 new Jag shots to share



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just took these about 10 mins ago now-
Starting to really like this guy-Active and greats me at the top of tank when I approach..

View attachment 185498

View attachment 185499

View attachment 185500


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hes got some patterning man congrats on such a nice fish

what size tank you got him in? and any chance of a full tank shot?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> hes got some patterning man congrats on such a nice fish
> 
> what size tank you got him in? and any chance of a full tank shot?


Thanks-
I'm pleased with the pattern as well-Just need to get diet in order and make them colors "Pop" out a bit more...

I got him in my 125 gal tank-No full tank shots and they will never be posted either.....

But I believe this guy will be moved into the 500 gal shortly-Then I could take some full tank shots...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice pics ak, makes me miss my old jag...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great pics. really digging the second one. got a great body and colour


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> great pics. really digging the second one. got a great body and colour


Hey you looking at me......









View attachment 185505


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Vey nice AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Vey nice AK


Appreciated Pete.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

??? AK if you ever say your pics are lacking again Ill persoanlly drive to Alaska and back hand you. They are always great pics! Maybe to so "profesional" photographer they arent great but dude this is a P site not a photography site. Always a joy to see you pics. I love jags had a pair at one time.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow AK. The pattern on the fish is gorgeous. And as always your pics are outstanding.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dude!!
Thats my Favorite cichlid of all friggin time!
Grats. Excellent Photos as well.

Might have to sneak one in my old tank, parents have it now with 4 sissy tiger barbs.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking great AK


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Really nice Skirmish and love the B&W shot of course. Keep em coming brother


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous! I love Jags. I've had two 15" males and they were the most personable fish...if not the nastiest fish I've ever owned.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ibanez247 said:


> Gorgeous! I love Jags. I've had two 15" males and they were the most personable fish...if not the nastiest fish I've ever owned.


Appreciated buddy.....He was a mean SOB as well......messed with my eel so I got rid of it though...

I would have to say though-that the nastiest fish I have owned to date would be my 14.5 inch trimac....


----------

